# Side-Marker Clip Repair



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Fing Awesome dude man if im in need of molds i will hit you up lol.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks man. I can't wait to get a spare set of stockers so I can split and cast them. The current smoked lenses don't look like great quality and being a perfectionist I think I can do a better job. 

Tablet mount is proving very tricky though. I have to use a clay like substance to form the mount but clay is too fragile and sags/looses form very quickly. I'll come up with something that will work to make a mold though I'm sure. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Any thought of making some extra smoked lens's and backs and selling them... Im sure im not alone in wanting a set but not talented (or determined enough) to make our own set... I know I would put out $25-35 for a set. If you could get enough people interested might make it worth wild.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes I have considered it and plan to as long as all goes well! Not sure on pricing though, we will have to see. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Marz0008 (Mar 24, 2013)

quick question, do you have to take the front bumper off in order to remove the side marker lens'?


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

They pop right out. I used a dash trim removal tool - was easy.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Marz0008 said:


> quick question, do you have to take the front bumper off in order to remove the side marker lens'?


Nope, 4-5 screws and you can reach in behind the fenderwell and release the clip. Give me a few days and Ill make a How To.


----------



## Fenton (Jun 7, 2013)

Well these side marker looking good but have to installed the light bulbs in them? But really they are looking good and I like the idea to install them on the bumper because I think they are more visible here to next driver. Good Sharing, Thanks


----------



## Marz0008 (Mar 24, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Nope, 4-5 screws and you can reach in behind the fenderwell and release the clip. Give me a few days and Ill make a How To.


Thx! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is the how to, hope it helps http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/14341-how-gain-access-side-markers.html


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

My side markers are scraped up, do you think there is anyway to sand or polish them without actually removing them? I'm scared to remove them only because I don't think I can be as crafty as you lol


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I recommend removing them before polishing. If not you run the risk of hitting your bumper and it would look a lot better. I'm sure you checked out my how to? It's a very easy process!


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I recommend removing them before polishing. If not you run the risk of hitting your bumper and it would look a lot better. I'm sure you checked out my how to? It's a very easy process!


You're right I probably should just take them out lol. Thanks and yeah I did check out the how-to, doesn't seem too difficult at all!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome, any questions let me know. Take some before and after shots!


----------



## mercurio (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello, friend! Man, these side markers are even a beauty! Too bad the brazilian Cruze did not have this equipment. I thought of importing the side markers because they are small, but I would have to make the hole in the bumper to install them. No chance, very hard. Congratulations on your ability to fix your side marker, very good job. "Até logo"!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

My clip broke on my aftermarket side marker...I haven't taken it out to repair it yet. what would you charge me for a new clip for mine?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

PMed! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

